# Helping Friend - 635CSi 88



## greatwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

My friend has a 635CSI 88 model and when he received the manuals for the vehicle, they were water damaged beyond repair.

He would LOVE to acquire a copy of these manualls, either digitally or - the old fashioned hardcopy way!!

He's chasing:

Australian Version "On-Board Computer"
"Supplementary Owner's Handbook" (Instrument Cluster)
and "635 CSI" "Supplement to Owners Handbook Australian Version"

He has tried the BMW dealerships, and online everywhere - as yet, no success. We're obviously located in Australia - we are in fact in Brisbane Queensland - if anyone has one of these - I would be quite happy to photo copy it and pay the cost - or if you're in another part of Australia - we could pay the cost of photocopying and postage. Alternatively - if you want, you can e-mail me a digital copy and I can print it for him.

Many Thanks,
Ross & Graeme.
[email protected]


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll go ahead and move this to the "Classics" forum. Chances are good the fine folks over there can help.


----------



## greatwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

-Bump- - Anyone At all - Please??


----------



## greatwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

Further to my friends dilema his car was fitted with sports coils to enhance handling and was somewhat lower, this created a negative camber with the rear wheels. A BMW dealer has informed him there is no corrective camber kit available for this model.

Surely other 635 owners with sports suspension must have encountered this problem - is there anyone that has any ideas on this?


----------



## maxpesce (Dec 27, 2005)

*Big Coupe*

Try posting this over here:

http://bigcoupe.com/phpBB2/index.php

its an e24 site w/ lots of Australian members.

David Mark Pesce
1989 e24 635csi


----------



## maxpesce (Dec 27, 2005)

greatwolf said:


> Further to my friends dilema his car was fitted with sports coils to enhance handling and was somewhat lower, this created a negative camber with the rear wheels. A BMW dealer has informed him there is no corrective camber kit available for this model.
> 
> Surely other 635 owners with sports suspension must have encountered this problem - is there anyone that has any ideas on this?


See above - There is a lot of info on that site for e24 6-Series Restoration & Modification.


----------

